# Venezuela gets sanctioned by Neighbors



## Manonthestreet (Sep 24, 2019)

The member countries of the Rio Treaty agreed on Monday in New York to impose sanctions against members of the Nicolás Maduro regime in Venezuela, but for the moment refused to consider using military force.

The approved resolution establishes that member countries may sanction and extradite members of the Maduro regime who participate in drug trafficking, terrorist activities, organized crime and human rights violations, as well as freeze their assets. https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/world/americas/venezuela/article235406667.html
More in the works. Positive action with other member states. Good to see


----------



## mdk (Sep 24, 2019)

Good news indeed. I would much rather the Rio Treaty nations take on this issue than United States sticking our dick into this bee hive.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 24, 2019)

mdk said:


> Good news indeed. I would much rather the Rio Treaty nations take on this issue than United States sticking our dick into this bee hive.



It was President Trump who requested they invoke the Rio Treaty.

Just can't get away from those pesky, interfering, beehive-dicking Americans, can they? Maybe this great President will also reinstate the Monroe Doctrine, that Obama relinquished for us.


----------

